# in BC is 64k enough?



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

hi we are coming over in july and i have a job that will earn me 64k a year. i have my wife and child coming over.please tell me in BC is 64k enough to live in rented accomodation, with 1 car enough, or does my wife need to work to only just scrape by? she will work eventually its just until our child attends school that she may be staying at home.

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> hi we are coming over in july and i have a job that will earn me 64k a year. i have my wife and child coming over.please tell me in BC is 64k enough to live in rented accomodation, with 1 car enough, or does my wife need to work to only just scrape by? she will work eventually its just until our child attends school that she may be staying at home.
> 
> thanks


A great deal will depend whereabouts in BC you plan to live.


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> hi we are coming over in july and i have a job that will earn me 64k a year. i have my wife and child coming over.please tell me in BC is 64k enough to live in rented accomodation, with 1 car enough, or does my wife need to work to only just scrape by? she will work eventually its just until our child attends school that she may be staying at home.
> 
> thanks


Really it depends where abouts in BC,$64,000 in Vancouver will not be enough as rents are high,so check out the local paper for the areas you are thinking about,to give you an idea on monthly rents.
Certain parts of BC are much costlier than others,so do your homework.
Hope things go well for,BC is an awsome place to live if you are making a decent income

BC Brit


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> A great deal will depend whereabouts in BC you plan to live.


hi there, we are going to kelowna, does that help?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> hi there, we are going to kelowna, does that help?


As BC Brit says Vancouver would be a tough go on $64k a year, although I'm sure many do it and on less. Kelowna is a popular destination so I imagine somewhat expensive but not as Vancouver. If you can find rental for around $1500 monthly then it is certainly doable there.


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

HI Felicity,
$64000 before tax will bring you in $50900 after tax,you will also get a credit on your tax bill if your husband does a wage split,this gives you a better tax code,you should also get an allownace each month for child allowance,so hopefully you would pick up about $52 to $53 k a year.
You can rent a house for $1500 a month or a nice condo for similar money,$18,000 a year for rent leaves you about $35k or about $700 a week,you will be able to manage on that as long as you don,t go nuts.
You will love Kelowna,it really is a great place to live and a great place to bring up kids.
Check out the the local papers,the capital news and also the daily courier,also check out the local web page,catanet.net.
Hope this helps

BC Brit


----------

